# przeciwienstwo 'make install'

## dimril

program zwany hamachi zainstalowalem komenda make && make install - program zainstalowany, ale brak tu driverow tun/tap (sam nie wiem skad to wziac, moze wiecie?). Chwilowo nie jestem zainteresowany dluzszym posiadaniem tego programu jako zainstalowanego i tu pojawia sie pytanie: jak odkrecic to 'make install'?

----------

## psycepa

moze hmm make uninstall 

oczywiscie w katalogu z ktorego instalowales program

google bardzo ladnie o tym opowiada  :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## milu

 *dimril wrote:*   

> ...brak tu driverow tun/tap (sam nie wiem skad to wziac, moze wiecie?).

 

```
$ grep CONFIG_TUN /usr/src/linux/.config

CONFIG_TUN=m

```

----------

## qermit

Jedyny niezawodny sposób (ale też nie zawsze) to sposób w jaki są instalowane pakiety w gentoo, a mianowicie: make DESTDIR=/jakis/katalog install. Następnie należy zrobić sobie listę plików i gdzieś przetrzymywać ją.

----------

## argasek

 *dimril wrote:*   

> program zwany hamachi zainstalowalem komenda make && make install - program zainstalowany, ale brak tu driverow tun/tap (sam nie wiem skad to wziac, moze wiecie?). Chwilowo nie jestem zainteresowany dluzszym posiadaniem tego programu jako zainstalowanego i tu pojawia sie pytanie: jak odkrecic to 'make install'?

 

Jeśli nadal masz rozpakowane źródła, a system skryptów w nich opierał się o autoconf i przyjaciół, to z tego katalogu

```

make uninstall

```

----------

## BeteNoire

Emm, to ja się podepnę ze swoim pytankiem: czy nie ma w Gentoo czegoś co mi robi paczkę z kompilowanych źródeł na zasadzie Slackwarowego "checkinstall"?

----------

## argasek

Tak, takie coś nazywa się plik .ebuild (cóż - trzeba sobie napisać) i emerge -B, względnie quickpkg Twoimi przyjaciółmi  :Wink: 

----------

## BeteNoire

Ale mi nie chodzi o analogię slackbuilda  :Wink: 

emerge -B i quickpkg już znam, chodziło mi o zrobienie paczki z "własnoręcznie" kompilowanych źródeł, tak jak w Slacku zawsze używam: ./configure && make && checkinstall.

----------

## Poe

jezeli cos zemegrowales i chcesz zrobic paczke to

```

quickpkg pakiet

```

chyba ze zle zrozumialem pytanie

----------

## BeteNoire

No kurczę, tłumaczę to już trzeci raz:

szukam odpowiednika checkinstall, który to zdolny jest robić rpm-y, deb-y i tgz-y dla systemów, które używają tych "formatów" paczek. A robi te paczki gdy - skompilowawszy źródła ręcznie (czyli po ./configure && make) - wydamy polecenie "checkinstall" zamiast "make install".

----------

## qermit

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> No kurczę, tłumaczę to już trzeci raz:
> 
> szukam odpowiednika checkinstall, który to zdolny jest robić rpm-y, deb-y i tgz-y dla systemów, które używają tych "formatów" paczek. A robi te paczki gdy - skompilowawszy źródła ręcznie (czyli po ./configure && make) - wydamy polecenie "checkinstall" zamiast "make install".

 odpowiedź brzmi NIE bo poco. Jest piękne portage, które robi to samo tylko, że lepiej i szybciej.

----------

## Crenshaw

 *BeteNoire wrote:*   

> Ale mi nie chodzi o analogię slackbuilda 
> 
> emerge -B i quickpkg już znam, chodziło mi o zrobienie paczki z "własnoręcznie" kompilowanych źródeł, tak jak w Slacku zawsze używam: ./configure && make && checkinstall.

 

Zrob wlasny ebuild intersujacej Ciebie paczki.

Wrzuc go do overlaya

Niech emerge odwali czarna robote

To wszystko.

----------

## Piecia

No właśnie poruszyliście pewne zagadnienie które mnie nurtowało. quickpkg robi binarki z zainstalowanego pakietu. Ale czy można zrobić binarkę nie instalując dany pakiet w systemie, jeszcze w dodatku pod inną maszynę(pod inny make.conf itp.)?

----------

## BeteNoire

quickpkg robi pakiety z zainstalowanych binarek a nie odwrotnie  :Very Happy: 

A resztę wyjaśnia man emerge:

 *Quote:*   

> --buildpkgonly (-B)
> 
>               Creates  binary  packages for all ebuilds processed without actually merging the packages.  This comes
> 
>               with the caveat that all build-time dependencies must already be emerged on the system.

 

----------

## dimril

wracajac do tematu - gdy wklepie w folderze make uninstall... look:

```
# make uninstall hamachi

make: *** Brak reguł do wykonania obiektu `uninstall'. Stop.

```

 ciekaw jestem co ja mam tu robic...

----------

## BeteNoire

A to "hamachi" po co?

----------

## pwe

http://www.hamachi.cc/

heh ja to pod Win instalowałem bo kolega mnie namawiał, raczej niewypał jak dla mne  :Smile: 

----------

